# Help needed on this one please



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

i used an agent for my application for the PMV ok it was granted, so here is my dilemma, the agent required all the original documents including my old passport , birth and death certificates , adoption papers from myself, now i have contacted them to ask for these to be returned and he refuses to answer my calls and emails, he sent me copies of the documentation but not the original papers. I need these to apply for the 2nd stage and without them it is going to cost me an arm and a leg to obtain them, some of them i cannot even obtain. What do i do, i am really in a pickle on this one guys any help. Also adding to the stress is i need to apply for the 2nd stage within a couple of months. Thanks guys i really need advice on this 

louiseb


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hmmm, didn't you apply for both temp and perm at the same time? Wouldn't this mean that you don't need to apply for the second stage?

I don't understand - why wouldn't the agent return the passport to you? Immigration Office only needs certified copies (by JP). Once the agent has made his copies he does not need the originals.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Dexter i did honestly have the impression that both were applied for but hey seems not. The agent sent me photo copies of documents but not the originals, i really dont know why he hasnt returned them, when i call the office they just fob me off with hes on the phone or in a meeting.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

louiseb said:


> i used an agent for my application for the PMV ok it was granted, so here is my dilemma, the agent required all the original documents including my old passport , birth and death certificates , adoption papers from myself, now i have contacted them to ask for these to be returned and he refuses to answer my calls and emails, he sent me copies of the documentation but not the original papers. I need these to apply for the 2nd stage and without them it is going to cost me an arm and a leg to obtain them, some of them i cannot even obtain. What do i do, i am really in a pickle on this one guys any help. Also adding to the stress is i need to apply for the 2nd stage within a couple of months. Thanks guys i really need advice on this
> 
> louiseb


Is he a registered agent, I think what I mean by that is he a agent registered and licensed with the migration dept, if he is and I'm hoping he is you have two options , one is to threaten him with reporting him to the the migration dept and see if that shifts his a*se into gear, second is to report his actions and see if that gets the results, the other is to threaten him with legal action, advise him by e mail that he is retaining your property after you have requested its return and that unless he returns it you will instruct a lawyer to recover it and recover the costs associated, a bit of a bluff but if he still does not respond you may have to do that.
Also the same applies to his failure to do both applications at the same time, it sounds like he's trying to milk you, there are a lot of unscrupulous people in this game and you should deal with 'migration dept' registered firms, if he's not you may need to use a lawyer to find out if he should have done it at the same time, try talking to immigration, they can be helpful sometimes or go to the local office to see what they advise.
I would suggest first of all though, just so that you have a record, that you send an e mail demanding the return of your property to you as he does not need the documents for any further action on your behalf and advising him that this is final request before taking other steps to recover your property and give him 24 hours to respond to you.
I wouldn't wait the 24hrs before starting some of the other steps I've suggested tho
I would talk to immigration tho just so that they know about the guys performance and can either act or advise you


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes he is a registered migrant Oldgit the problem is without these original documents this is going to delay my application waiting for new certificates ect plus i need to apply before October 2013. I will try again to send him an email informing him if i dont get a response then i will take matters further. 

Thanks for your advice 
Louiseb


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

They have no reason to hold your originals. Unless the don't have JP in the office which would be quite amazing (I thought registered agents automatically can validate documents same as JP-s). 

I would escalate somewhere.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Yes he is a registered migrant Oldgit the problem is without these original documents this is going to delay my application waiting for new certificates ect plus i need to apply before October 2013. I will try again to send him an email informing him if i dont get a response then i will take matters further.
> 
> Thanks for your advice
> Louiseb


Hi Louise
If he's registered and he doesn't respond to the email then I would get onto immigration and get them involved, I would also complain to them about him failing to do what was requested re the applications, if he still doesn't move himself then he must be pretty stupid because being a registered agent is a golden highway to riches.
It can be a bit daunting going to immigration but on the whole they do have rules and they do mostly stick to the rules and enforce them so they will not want to have an approved agent messing people around because it reflects badly on their department.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I would employ a solicitor to send him a letter of demand. As I work for solicitors I can say from experience f an office is too busy or oo lazy to reply to u properly a letter of deman from another solicitor is normally enough to put a rush onto us


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How did you go with this one, Louise?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Dexter 
i decided to send him another email stating that he still had my original copies and it would be much appreciated if they could send them to me, till now he hasnt sent nothing via email ect. My biggest problem is i will have problems completing the 2nd stage of the PMV application. Im really in a tiff about this.

Louiseb


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Dexter said:


> They have no reason to hold your originals. Unless the don't have JP in the office which would be quite amazing (I thought registered agents automatically can validate documents same as JP-s).
> 
> I would escalate somewhere.


He was the one that signed and confirmed the original documentation i had sent him he actually sent me a copy of the letter he had forwarded to the CO in Berlin showing all the documents he had validated.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I have now sent the Agency an email informing them that if no communication from them is received with verification of my original documentation being returned then they leave me no other option but to inform the correct department informing them that information they require cannot be completed due to the Agent with holding my documentation. Hopefully i will hear something from them. Fingers xxxx


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Hi Dexter
> i decided to send him another email stating that he still had my original copies and it would be much appreciated if they could send them to me, till now he hasnt sent nothing via email ect. My biggest problem is i will have problems completing the 2nd stage of the PMV application. Im really in a tiff about this.
> 
> Louiseb


I'm afraid you are going to have to get heavy with him as I suggested previously, use people on here for support whilst you do it, this guy is a waster and just taking you for a ride, he is counting on you having to use him for the next stage because you will have run out of time to do anything else and then he will rip you off.


----------

